# California Deputy Shoots Suspect Holding Man Hostage With Knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Turned him off like a light.





Bakersfield, California — The Kern County Sheriff’s Office released footage of a deputy fatally shooting a suspect after he threatened to kill an elderly man. On February 9th, deputies were called to the area of Pierce and State roads in Oildale on a report of a man "breaking car windows and committing assault with a deadly weapon." That weapon turned out to be a hunting knife. The suspect was later identified as 25-year-old Deven Karl Moore. Around 1:21 p.m. deputies located Moore walking northbound on Pierce Road telling him to “stop and drop the knife and drop the fire extinguisher”, but he did not obey commands from the deputies. Moore fled to a nearby guard shack at a business in the area and took a man hostage at knifepoint. It was at that point that Deputy Austin Burgess fired twice into the shack, killing Moore who was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Deven DRT.
Good shoot. Real Police Work.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Why didn't they call a mental health counselor to come give him a teddy bear?  Outstanding shot by the deputy.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m sure that will come out in the civil trial…


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> Why didn't they call a mental health counselor to come give him a teddy bear?  Outstanding shot by the deputy.


Or the departmental comfort puppy.


----------

